# several stores



## paintgirl (Apr 19, 2011)

I may have several out of state stores to paint. I have never bid on out of state jobs. I do have blueprints of the stores. Any tips on other expenses I would need to consider. Room/Board, gas, etc. Has anyone done out of state jobs that would require several nights at a time? Trying to include everything in the price, don't want to lose $$ on jobs.
Thanks


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

paintgirl said:


> I may have several out of state stores to paint. I have never bid on out of state jobs. I do have blueprints of the stores. Any tips on other expenses I would need to consider. Room/Board, gas, etc. Has anyone done out of state jobs that would require several nights at a time? Trying to include everything in the price, don't want to lose $$ on jobs.
> Thanks


Are you a professional painter? Because if not, we're not allowed to talk to you...lol


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

:stupid:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. :thumbsup:

Read the prints follow the specs and factor in all the costs and you will be fine. 

What kind of stores? I bid on Verizon's quite a bit and never get any of them.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> I bid on Verizon's quite a bit and never get any of them.


Just keep on trying.  one of my guys does most of the AT&T's. Sometimes he does real well on them, other times not so much. Depends if its a new build or a retrofit.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Paintgirl,

Out of state work requires some "fuzzy" math. Usually charging for motel is a slam dunk, but meals is something else. You have to eat no matter what, so you can't charge for full restaurant price. The GSA has a "per diem" listing for around the country, both for lodging and for meals. Looking into that may give you a reference point.

ALSO, many times people get so excited about working out of state, they fail to investigate the other states regs for licensing, insurance, RRP, and other laws. Make sure you are compliant with all applicable laws in the other state.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

daArch said:


> Paintgirl,
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO, many times people get so excited about working out of state, they fail to investigate the other states regs for licensing, insurance, RRP, and other laws. Make sure you are compliant with all applicable laws in the other state.


:thumbsup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Always go heavy when figuring your expense when out of town. Housing is a hard number, but fuel, and food can add up really quick. Calculate driving as best you can with online tools, and try and think of everywhere you may need to drive when you are in another town.


----------



## Laz (Nov 14, 2010)

If you have access to a small RV and trailer you may be able to save money by not having to stay at a motel. I have a remodeler that has an average drive time to the jobs of two hours each way. If it will take me more than one day I will take the cube van that has a cabin with full RV set up for both summer and winter use.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Many of us in the wallcovering industry hear stories of a real gypsy paperhanger. He's a legend. Travels around the country doing hotels and motels at rock bottom prices. Part of his cost costing secret (besides being a real hack) is that he drags a camper behind the truck. His requirements are a parking lot and a river.

One can only guess what goes into and comes out of that river.


----------

